# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Đi du lịch được gì?

## yeuhanoi

Bạn mệt mỏi, bạn lê người ra khỏi giường vào mỗi sáng, và bạn mất hứng thú đối với công việc, sở thích và cuộc sống xã hội. Bạn tiết kiệm tiền không đi nghỉ lễ, nhưng lãi suất thấp và bạn tự hỏi có nên lên kế hoạch đi nghỉ ngơi không?

Trong khi ngân quỹ hạn hẹp và lịch làm việc bận rộn, không dễ dàng gì dành thời gian và lập kế hoạch đi du lịch. Nhưng một chuyến du lịch, thậm chí chỉ một thời gian ngắn, có thể tạo nên những điều mới lạ cho tình trạng sức khỏe của bạn. Bạn thật sự không thể không đi du lịch.
*
Du lịch tạo nên những thay đổi lớn
*
Nếu bạn được tạo cơ hội đi công tác, hãy nhận lấy. Chuyến đi này sẽ cho bạn nhiều kinh nghiệm và mối quan hệ, và tạo cơ hội để thay đổi tạm thời môi trường làm việc của bạn.

Nếu bạn chuẩn bị một chuyến đi nghỉ ngơi, hãy đảm bảo bạn chọn đúng bạn đồng hành. Nếu bạn đi cùng một người bạn gái hay cằn nhằn thì đây có là một chuyến đi căng thẳng, bạn sẽ không nhận những hiệu quả sức khỏe tiềm tàng.

Có khi đi một mình là điều cần làm. Điều này sẽ ép buộc bạn gặp gỡ và tạo mối quan hệ với người khác, đồng thời bạn sẽ được tự do làm những gì bạn muốn. Ngoài ra, bạn sẽ được ngồi uống một cốc bia nhìn hoàng hôn buông xuống.

Cho dù vì công việc hay nghỉ ngơi thì đi du lịch có thể làm thay đổi lớn cho cơ thể và tâm trí. Dưới đây là một vài hiệu quả sức khỏe do du lịch mang lại.

*1. Bạn sẽ giảm được stress*

Du lịch cho bạn một cơ hội thư giãn và giảm stress. Du lịch giảm được lượng calo. Thậm chí nếu là một chuyến đi vì công việc mà bạn phải dành nhiều thời gian hơn tại hội họp, hãy tập trung vào sự thật là bạn đang ở một đất nước hay một thành phố khác. Du lịch có thể căng thẳng, nhất là nếu chuyến đi của bạn có nhiều cuộc tham quan, những cuộc họp với nhiều ngôn ngữ hoặc nơi đến của bạn là một trung tâm ồn ào. Nhưng stress của du lịch là sự căng thẳng tích cực, không phải là loại lo lắng do công việc hay căng thẳng liên quan đến cuộc sống gia đình. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn giảm được stress thì bạn sẽ luôn khỏe mạnh.

*2. Bạn sẽ tránh được sự đơn điệu của cuộc sống*

Một chuyến đi kiểu nào cũng giúp bạn thoát khỏi những quy tắc, và ở một mình, bạn có thể tăng thêm năng lượng. Đây là một cách chữa bệnh, tạo nên sự thay đổi, thoát khỏi quy trình hàng ngày của bạn – làm như vậy, tâm trí và cơ thể của bạn không bị đình trệ.

*3. Bạn sẽ được ra ngoài trời*

Khi đi du lịch, dường như bạn sẽ được ra ngoài thay vì bị “nhốt” trong văn phòng. Điều này có nghĩa là bạn sẽ được ra không khí trong lành, thưởng thức khung cảnh bên ngoài. Thậm chí nếu bạn không đi bộ trên núi hay nằm lười trên võng bên bờ biển, bạn sẽ được thở sâu hơn, cung cấp oxi cho máu. Bạn cũng sẽ được lợi khi phơi nắng mặc dù bạn cần chuẩn bị những phương tiện cần thiết phòng ngừa bị cháy nắng.

*4. Bạn sẽ hoạt động nhiều hơn
*
Du lịch có thể bao gồm những hoạt động phụ. Có thể kế hoạch của bạn sẽ bao gồm việc kết bè trên dòng nước, tham quan hay chơi bóng rổ. Nếu bạn không muốn luôn nghỉ ngơi trong kỳ nghỉ của mình thì bạn sẽ có thể đi bộ nhiều hơn khi ở nhà, và nói chung là hoạt động nhiều hơn so với khi bạn thực hiện chu trình bình thường hàng ngày.
*
5. Bạn sẽ được thưởng thức thức ăn*

Nếu bạn không đi chơi biển hay không ở một khu nghỉ có tất cả mọi dịch vụ thì bạn sẽ ít ăn vặt hơn khi bạn ở nhà. Ăn trong nhà hàng sẽ không có những món fast food cũng như không có thức ăn để bạn để dành trong lò vi ba. Bạn sẽ có thể được dùng thử những thức ăn khác nhau ở nước ngoài, như sushi, moussaka hay couscous. Bạn không cần phải chú ý đến khẩu phần, lượng cacbon hay calorie, nhưng bạn sẽ được thưởng thức nhiều thức ăn ngon, thay đổi luân phiên.

*6. Bạn sẽ có sự điều chỉnh thái độ*

Lập kế hoạch là một phần tạo nên niềm vui. Thực hiện được một chuyến du lịch như mong muốn có thể phá vỡ được sự đơn điệu và giúp bạn giải quyết những khó khăn trong công việc hiện tại một cách tốt hơn. Khi bạn đã chuẩn bị thực hiện chuyến đi thì sẽ không lâu trước khi bạn bắt đầu đạt được những viễn cảnh mới. Du lịch cho bạn một sự đánh giá mới toàn diện về những nền văn hóa và lối sống khác nhau, mở rộng phạm vi hiểu biết của bạn, và có thể giúp bạn thưởng thức cuộc sống được nhiều hơn. Và tùy theo nơi đến của bạn, du lịch có thể giúp bạn đánh giá được toàn diện về thành phố của bạn.

*7. Bạn sẽ gặp gỡ mọi người*

Du lịch có thể giúp bạn gặp gỡ mọi ngườI từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Hòa nhập xã hội là một liệu pháp tuyệt vời, còn giúp bạn học hỏi được về những nền văn hóa khác.

*8. Bạn sẽ tạo được thời gian không thể quên*

Nếu bạn có thể đến tất cả những nơi bạn muốn thì bạn sẽ không phải tiếc vì không thể làm việc này sau này được. Bạn sẽ cảm thấy mãn nguyện hơn trong thờI gian dài. Như vậy, nếu bạn mơ được đến Úc thì bây giờ là lúc bạn chuẩn bị cho chuyến đi này.

*9. Bạn sẽ thắt chặt tình cảm với người bạn đời*

Du lịch cho bạn cơ thể để dành thời gian quý giá cho người bạn đời, không phải thực hiện những trách nhiệm hàng ngày. Du lịch làm hồi phục sức khỏe. Cùng nhau thư giãn trong một bồn nước nóng chắc chắn không phải nghĩ đến việc vệ sinh phòng tắm là nhiệm vụ của ai.

*Hãy chuẩn bị hành lý*

Nếu bạn đi du lịch nhiều, hãy nỗ lực tạo nên những hiệu quả và bạn sẽ thưởng thức những chuyến đi của bạn được nhiều hơn. Khi chuẩn bị cho kỳ nghỉ của mình, hãy lập kế hoạch thật kỹ thì bạn mới thoải mái.

Hãy tận dụng cơ hội đi du lịch và hãy thu nhận những ích lợi du lịch mang lại cho cơ thể và tinh thần bạn. một chuyến đi có thể rất có lợi đối với sức khỏe của bạn, vì vậy hãy chuẩn bị hành lý và lên đường. Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi vui vẻ!

----------


## luonloconcacanh

Được nhiều vậy à . Vừa đi trận Sapa về , hic không đỡ nổi

----------


## namutehy

Chuyến đi hành xác hay sao mà không đỡ nổi?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## travelsense

công nhận đã là đi du lịch thì cần gì phải được gì...quan trọng là mình cảm thái thư giãn và thoải mái...chứ còn muốn đi du lịch được gì thì đó ko gọi là đi du lịch nữa rồi

----------


## tieuthunhangheo

đi du lịch ko cần được gì nhưng du lịch sẽ mang lại cho mình những cái được đó.

----------

